# I'm gonna be a BIG BROTHER - I fink



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi to all my aunties!!!

I snuck on da compuder cause I have a secret - I might be a BIG BROTHER soon  . There is a wittle girl doggie at the shelter wheres I came from and she needs a home (its nice dere but its not a home!). Mommy and Daddy are talkin about it and Daddy weally wants to brings her home :heart: . Mommy is worried about me and about all kinds of oder stuff that Mommies worry about. But, I fink she wants a wittle girl too cause Mommy wikes PINK and wikes dresses and dere are 2 boys here at home and just one mommy. Mommy just wikes to worry cause she's very very wesponsible and and finks a lot (dat's what my daddy says). I just wanted you all to know so you can pray rayer: for us dat we get picked to bring dis girl dog home :wub:.


xoxox Hunter


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

oh wow - how exciting! a girl!! 
congrats! hope it all happens smoothly for you guys!! xo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh hunter we hope you get a new sissy  it is fun having other fluffs in the house - demi


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Wooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I hope you get her!

Good for you! Hunter you will like being a big brother!

Izzy says "I gots 2 big brudders and I wuvs dem vewy vewy much, Big Brudders are kewl."


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

That's so EXCITING!!! Shhhhh... 

I hope your mommy and daddy bring home a little sis for you soon. You're going to have so much fun. Lucky you!!

(And we want to see lots of pics of you and your sis when she arrives.)


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunter.. I just know you're going to be the best brother ever!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh Hunter it is going to be so much fun for you and your new sis. You can teach her all you know about how to train mommy and daddy and how to swim and float on a raft. You will also have someone to cuddle with and play while they are gone. I am so happy for all of you. I will pray it all works out for you Hunter.

Lucy


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Awww Hunter I'm praying you get your little sis too. Be extra good and I'll bet you can get your wish. Best wishes.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh Hunter, I bet you are excited!!! I hope this all works out!!! :yahoo:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww Hunter I hope so much that you get your little sister. You'd be the best big brother ever! :wub: 
I'm so excited for you and you be sure and let us know.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Pictures  going to wait patiently  for the first pics of your new little sweetheart!

Just know you are going to get picked to have her!!! So excited!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hunter how wonderful!! You'll be a great big brother. I hope your Mommy & Daddy are ok'd to get that little girl. The already are great parents. You can attest to that. Whoopie!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww Hunter, hope everything goes well! What kind of dog is she?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Hunter, what a great thing to have, a widdle sister!!!!! I think you will make a wonderful brother!!! You can teach her how to have FUN in the water!!! You will have someone to play with and keep you company.......CeeCee and Rain are sound asleep right next to each other. You can watch out after her and it is going to be so much FUN!!! Good luck to you in getting her!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hunter...this is Aunt Pat....listen up, honey...I think you and daddy should just go to the shelter and get your little sister and surprise your mommy. Then she'll see that everything will be ok and she'll be very happy!!!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey dere, Hunter, Tanner here, wisten, you will lub habing a wittle sister cuz you gets to be de big broffer and you can boss her awound. I boss Fwankie all de times, when Mommy gone, I tell him to go to sweep and dat what we do. Ha-ha.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I know your mommy loves pink so I think you need a new sister too. If it's meant to be it will all work out. Keep us updated Hunter.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:cheer: Hunter that is GREAT news! :cheer: Tell mommy that you have shared a room before you found her and daddy and that a little sister won't take up too much room.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter you would be an AMAZING big brother! Your Mommy has so much love to give that I think this little girl would fit right into your family! Keeping fingers and paws crossed that this little girl makes her forever home with all of you!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Edgar and Emmet may be big brothers again!

Cathy


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Hunter yippee ! sisters area cool, I have a sister and she's a cat ! love Jodi


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope you get that little sister Hunter. :aktion033: Tell Mommy not to worry so much, I worried a lot too,but Boo gets along great with his little sister & you will too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It's Hunter agains. 

My mommy said YES!!! She said if Daddy and I weally wanted dis wittle girl dog den we could bwing her home. So, Mommy signed da application. We have to go to da shelter once Mommy gets outta court tomorrow. If dis wittle girl is still dere because no oder family wanted her - Mommy said we could brings her home with us! Daddy and I are excited but he says not to get too excited because "if its meant to be its meant to be and if not den she went to a family dat needed her wove more dan us". I will wets you guys know what happens tomorrow. I wuv all my aunties!!!! But, Im not getting too excited, wike Daddy said cause I am a good wistener  :wub: 


xoxo 
Hunter


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Hunter -- it's Wacie and Tiwlly here -- we's so happy dat you might gets a wittle sister. Girls are sooooo much funs -- but, we wants to know if we'll still be your girlfwiends? Cause we luvs you, Hunter -- you're soooooooooooo cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: We wooks at your pictures alls da time. :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Hunter that's such good news! I hope so much your little sister is still there and gets to come home with you. I know you'll have so much fun playing and being a good big brother. We'll be watching for an update with pictures!
Good luck!!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thats wonderful news Hunter.... :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Awww, Hunter, that's great news! I hope it works out for you because you would be a fabulous big brother.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo!! I hope she's still there because I think she's meant to be with you! Waiting patiently (NOT) to hear if she's home with you. Hunter, you're going to be a great big brother. You'll love her, tease her, protect her, and torment her like all big brothers do. LOL It's going to be great!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey great news, can't wait for pics!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yippee!!! Go big brother Hunter! :cheer:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 22 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808506


> Yippee!!! Go big brother Hunter! :cheer:[/B]


 Hunter dis is Gucci here, A wittle sister will be awesome cause you can be her boss!! I'm not feeling to good right now cause i had da surgery so i cant make no babies but i'm in bed cuddleing with my mommy and my lil sissy!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That's wonderful news Hunter!! I know you'll be a great big brother!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Hunter honey you would be such a good big brother, I bet your going to get a sister real soon :rockon:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OOOOOOOOH Hunter, you are going to love being a big bro!!!!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Whoo hoooo!!! Congrats!! I hope it all works out!! What kind of dog is she?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Is she there yet?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 22 2009, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808601


> Is she there yet? [/B]


Is she there yet?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*hunterboy...I will keep my fingers crossed for you, that mommy and daddy make the right descision.
I think it will be a great thing to be a big brother to a little sweetheart who needs a home :wub: 

how exciting


*kiss*
schnupp*


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

No, she is not here and she is not going to be. The shelter originally had her listed alone but now they are requiring her to go home with her sister. We are not in the position to take 2 dogs in at this time. So, unless the shelter goes back to their original listing of the two little ladies being able to be adopted alone we won't be bringing home a little sister for Hunter. Her name is Daisy and she was a 3 year old maltese. Her sister is a 2 year old long haired hotdog.  I'm a little sad at this idea because we were really committed this time around but it always works out the way its supposed to.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww Erin ... dangit! I'm so sorry this didn't work out like you had hoped. Hunter sounded so excited. But you're absolutely right ... I'm a strong believer in things working out just how they're supposed to. Good luck finding Hunter a little sister. He's going to make a great big brother for the right little girl.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jul 22 2009, 07:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808708


> Aww Erin ... dangit! I'm so sorry this didn't work out like you had hoped. Hunter sounded so excited. But you're absolutely right ... I'm a strong believer in things working out just how they're supposed to. Good luck finding Hunter a little sister. He's going to make a great big brother for the right little girl.[/B]


Yeah...what she said.  :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jul 22 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=808689


> No, she is not here and she is not going to be. The shelter originally had her listed alone but now they are requiring her to go home with her sister. We are not in the position to take 2 dogs in at this time. So, unless the shelter goes back to their original listing of the two little ladies being able to be adopted alone we won't be bringing home a little sister for Hunter. Her name is Daisy and she was a 3 year old maltese. Her sister is a 2 year old long haired hotdog.  I'm a little sad at this idea because we were really committed this time around but it always works out the way its supposed to.[/B]


What a bummer. But keep your chin up. It took us a lot of "misses" before we got YoYo but when the right one comes along, it's just perfect


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

aawwweee a little girl...get your wallets ready!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Oh Hunter, I'm so sorry to hear that you won't be getting a little sis just yet. I'm sure the perfect little sister will come along soon.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:sorry: Sorry it didn't work out this time  , Hunter, but I'm sure you'll get a little sister soon!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww man!!! Don't worry Hunter, you'll have a little sister one day, just keep your tail up and wagging! Who knows, maybe they'll let her go alone again.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh sorry this little girl didn't work out! however I'm a firm believer in "meant to be". It just means that YOUR little one is still out there somewhere waiting for you to be 'connected'... and you will be when the time is right!


----------

